# Industry News: Uh Oh, Leica announces a camera that I have asked for, the Leica Q2 Monochrom



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 10, 2020)

> So, Leica has gone out and made a camera I have been asking for, for quite some time. A monochrome version of the Leica Q2. It’s a super niche product, but I imagine it’s going to be quite the tool to use in practice.
> *Press Release:*
> Leica Camera continues to demonstrate its commitment to the art of black and white photography with the introduction of the first-ever full frame compact camera with a monochrome sensor
> *November 10th, 2020* – Leica Camera makes unprecedented strides in its commitment to black and white photography with the launch of the Leica Q2 Monochrom, a new addition to the much beloved Leica Q line and the greater Leica Monochrom family. With a newly developed, full-frame monochrome sensor, a fast Leica Summilux 28 mm f/1.7 ASPH. prime lens, quick and precise autofocusing, protective weather sealing and OLED viewfinder technology, the Q2 Monochrom encompasses the outstanding...



Continue reading...


----------



## RayValdez360 (Nov 10, 2020)

April fools?


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 10, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> April fools?


Why ???
The Monochrome Leicas are niche cameras, but did sell quite well.
And this should be even more the case for the Q2 cutie !
The only thing to be understood, is that Leica, a commercial profit company, produces what it can sell. At a high price, and with a comfortable profit margin.
The Q2 (color type) is in my opinion, one of the most interesting cameras for street and landscapes with its superb lens and build quality, And extremely discreet too !
Completes my Canon DSLRs and R very well.


----------



## zim (Nov 11, 2020)

B&W video? Sub niche of super niche!

Actually I'd like to try a monochrome digital. Used to do mostly b&w film in my teens and early twenties when I try it now converting colour I'm never happy just never feels right I do wonder if this would do the job.
I think there's a real underestimated skill to getting a beautiful tonal b&w from a digital colour file, maybe it's just me.


----------



## Kit. (Nov 12, 2020)

Does it have the "Alberto Korda" mode?


----------

